# Custom bay rod



## Croakerkiller (Apr 3, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

What would a custom bay rod with Fuji guides cost maybe Fsu wrap and where to get one


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Depending on blank and components somewhere between $150 and $200.


----------

